
JavaScript: The (Un)covered Parts (2017) [pdf] - gsylvie
http://salt.ece.ubc.ca/publications/docs/icst17.pdf
======
gsylvie
Snippet from the abstract:

> We scrutinize the (un)covered parts of the code under test to find out root
> causes for the uncovered code. Our results show that JavaScript tests lack
> proper coverage for event-dependent callbacks (36%), asynchronous callbacks
> (53%), and DOM-related code (63%).

